# Findet ihr Desiree Nick Scharf?



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

Jetzt ehrlich und mit vollem ernst findet ihr Desiree Nick scharf???​


----------



## steven91 (14 Juni 2011)

ganz ehrlich...niemals war sie nie und wird sie auch nie werden


----------



## rimu57 (14 Juni 2011)

nein, auf keinen Fall


----------



## redfive (14 Juni 2011)

rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Juni 2011)

Natürlich nicht, ich steh ja auch nicht auf eingedörrte Schildkröten...


----------



## congo64 (14 Juni 2011)

nein


----------



## Barricade (14 Juni 2011)

Nein


----------



## DerMarx (14 Juni 2011)

So viel Alkohol kann man gar nicht trinken das man die scharf findet


----------



## posemuckel (14 Juni 2011)

Mal nachdenken .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. Nöööööööö!!!!!!


----------



## Soloro (14 Juni 2011)

Selbst wenn ich blind,taub und und völlig bekloppt währe,definitiv,*NEIN !*


----------



## tommie3 (14 Juni 2011)

Wasabi ist scharf.
Die Frau ist einfach nur ne dörrpflaume meiner Meinung nach.
Arrogant bis ins Rückenmark.Worauf die sich was einbildet ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Juni 2011)

na mit ihr treiben würden es die meisten sicherlich doch bei gelegenheit. das haben frauen mit einem gewissen status an sich.


----------



## mike2556 (14 Juni 2011)

nö, nich wirklich! :WOW:

gr 
mike


----------



## AMUN (14 Juni 2011)

JA... ich finde sie ist ein Schaf


----------



## Franky70 (14 Juni 2011)

Sie hat tolle Beine, sie bekommt mit ihren (?) Jahren noch heute einen Spagat hin...aber "scharf"? 
Ihrer Stimme wäre für mich allein schon ein Stimmungstöter. 

Ok, ich finde sie scharf...
...im Vergleich zu Hella v. Sinnen vielleicht.


----------



## jupp24 (15 Juni 2011)

Mit über 50 Jahren ist Desiree Nick immer noch sehr ansehnlich.
Im Gegensatz zu manchen Ehefrauen Schwestern oder Freundinnen in dem Alter.


----------



## Hein666 (15 Juni 2011)

Na das währe ja ein Thema um auch eine Umfrage einzufügen!

Zum Thema, 
hätte ich die Gelegenheit, würde ich die sofort aus dem Bett schmeißen....
....ein Bein links......ein Bein rechts....

*aber*
damit sie das Maul hält, ne alte Socke reinstopfen!


----------



## buck danny (18 Juni 2011)

nee wirklich nicht....


----------



## steven-porn (21 Juli 2011)

Nein!!!


----------



## ravwerner (23 Juli 2011)

Kommt drauf an


----------



## straycat (25 Mai 2012)

Ja !!! Geile MILF


----------



## x-man65 (26 Mai 2012)

Nein


----------



## porsche (26 Mai 2012)

Nur so lange sie ihre arogante Klappe hält!!


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Mai 2012)

Bei manchen Fragen frage ich mich doch echt, ob der Ersteller sie ernst meint oder uns einfach mal verklapsen möchte ,)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Mai 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Fragen frage ich mich doch echt, ob der Ersteller sie ernst meint oder uns einfach mal verklapsen möchte ,)



:thumbup:


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Absolut nicht mein Fall sorry


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

Nicht einmal ansatzweise, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden :thumbup:


----------



## MaMox (25 Sep. 2012)

..auch nicht als letzte Frau auf Erden...


----------



## 123X (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

Nein überhaupt nicht.


----------



## eis (26 Sep. 2012)

Wenn Desiree nur halb so spitz ist wie ihr Mundwerk - na dann gute Nacht Marie. :drip:


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Absolut gar nicht.


----------



## binding13 (28 Sep. 2012)

Absolut. Ausstrahlung, Figur und ...... :crazy: Beine zum Niederknien.:crazy:
Wenn ich diese Frau sehe, steigen mein Blutdruck und Hormonspiegel immens an,
und die Luft wird mir und meinem kleinen Freund knapp. :drip:


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Nein, nie im Leben null, nada, niente. Evtl hätte ich von 30 oder so Jahren, wenn sie auch ne andere Stimmen hätte und anderes Ego aber so Nööö.


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Nein danke, definitiv nicht.


----------



## anna020491 (30 Sep. 2012)

ihh neeee danke


----------



## Tigy (1 Okt. 2012)

:rock: Nur wenn sie auf jeden fall den Mund hält und natürlich muss ich besoffen sein und nur von hinten.


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

[nein nein nein


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Mal überhaupt nich, die geht gar net :/


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Nein danke


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Wasabi ist scharf.
> Die Frau ist einfach nur ne dörrpflaume meiner Meinung nach.
> Arrogant bis ins Rückenmark.Worauf die sich was einbildet ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.



treffender kann man es wohl kaum sagen.Danke!


----------



## pudong999 (7 Nov. 2012)

Ja super scharffffff......


----------



## chris85 (7 Nov. 2012)

Nein nie im Leben, wenn jede Frau auch nur eine minimale Ähnlichkeit mit ihr haben würde wären doch alle Männer längst schwul.

Die Frau (?) ist mal völlig zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## DantheMan (7 Nov. 2012)

ehhhhmm neee ^^


----------



## silvereagle (7 Nov. 2012)

Einbildung, ist auch ne Bildung und da hat Sie wahrscheinlich Abitur.


----------



## gazpacho (12 Nov. 2012)

nein, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Soloro (12 Nov. 2012)

Ehrliche Antwort??,nicht mal im Suff! happy010


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

nein, viel zu alt


----------



## Fuchs2010 (13 Nov. 2012)

scharf ist nur (noch) ihre Zunge!


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

vom gehabe eher nicht, aber iwie trotzdem ne geile reife stöckelhure


----------



## uggen88 (1 Dez. 2012)

ich find sie scharf!


----------



## Don76 (1 Dez. 2012)

Ich find sie zu hochnässig aber nicht scharf. Eher obernervig.


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Dez. 2012)

Nein, niemals


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Nein, sowas von überhaupt nicht


----------



## karlheinz85 (19 Dez. 2012)

Naja eigentlich schon...


----------



## rammbock (28 Dez. 2012)

irgendwie geil die alte


----------



## ILoveBambi (28 Dez. 2012)

Schon wenn die den Mund aufmacht, würd meiner am liebsten abfallen und sterben. Da ist ja mein Toastbrot erotischer


----------



## Fuchs2010 (28 Dez. 2012)

Ja - Sie ist SCHARF an der Grenze!


----------



## Krone1 (28 Dez. 2012)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Ja - Sie ist SCHARF an der Grenze!


HE HE Der ist gut happy010


----------



## rammbock (3 Jan. 2013)

jaaaa-!!! warum auch immer !!


----------



## porky25 (6 Jan. 2013)

Nööööö geh blos weg mit der


----------



## paspartout (9 Jan. 2013)

Ist das 'ne Fangfrage ?


----------



## germania (9 Jan. 2013)

..muß ich ja nicht oder?


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

optisch ja, aber sobald sie Ihren mund aufmacht ... NEIN


----------



## KingLucas (9 März 2013)

würde es mit ihr tun


----------



## Barricade (9 März 2013)

die geht gar nicht


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Amana schrieb:


> vom gehabe eher nicht, aber iwie trotzdem ne geile reife stöckelhure



Naja, die *Frau Nick* ist extrem arrogant, nervig und akkustisch unerträglich :crazy:, aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, schönen Knebel in den Mund und einmal drübergerutscht über das reife Stück, oder wie Amana so schön sagt, die geile reife _*STÖCKELHURE :drip:*_ Ist ein geiler Ausdruck, Amana, Dankeschön!


----------



## maturelover87 (17 Apr. 2013)

Ja finde sie sehr Geil


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Nie im Leben


----------



## EggsofSteel (24 Juli 2013)

Ich find sie nicht so dolle


----------



## Jpad (24 Juli 2013)

Negativ. Alleine ihre Stimme. Ein Graus.


----------



## BeerLover (24 Juli 2013)

So unscharf wie süßen Zucker. Ne, die gehöht zu den 10 unsexiest women auf der Welt.


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juli 2013)

Wo ist die Versteckte Kamera


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

voll und ganz happy010


----------



## agenthotte (29 Juli 2013)

Die Frau Nick ist halt ein Querkopf, aber das ist ja auch der Reiz an der Dame,
und wer sie selbst als letzte Frau auf Erden nicht nehmen würde, tut mir Leid.
Meine Hände haben keine Brüste ,also Daumen hoch für Frau Nick


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Bin weder blind noch taub, daher: Nein.


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> na mit ihr treiben würden es die meisten sicherlich doch bei gelegenheit. das haben mit einem gewissen status an sich.



Mit Sicherheit nicht!!!
Potthässlich, und wenn die ihre Gusche aufmacht, kommt nur Gülle raus!


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Nein, eher ekelhaft.


----------



## Danika (18 Sep. 2014)

da bin ich wohl die Ausnahme , ich finde sie scharf.Was ihr Gehabe angeht, gut, da kann man streiten, aber ich finde sie grade zur Zeit, wo sie reifer wird, besonders scharf.


----------



## chris85 (18 Sep. 2014)

Wo sie reifer WIRD?


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Sep. 2014)

Das ist so eine Frau wo man richtig gespalten ist.

Nein hübsch ist die wirklich nicht aber die strahlt eine unglaubliche Geilheit aus, wie nur wenige Frauen. Man hat ja nun auch ein bisschen Lebenserfahrung sammeln dürfen und bei der lege ich die Hand ins Feuer, das die alles andere als bieder und frigide aus. Die nimmt sich was sie braucht! 

Deswegen Ja die Nick ist definitiv scharf!


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2014)

DerMarx schrieb:


> So viel Alkohol kann man gar nicht trinken das man die scharf findet



Richtige Antwort, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## Bonerbandit (23 Sep. 2016)

"Hatefuck"


----------



## justinlecktschimmel (23 Sep. 2016)

Überhaupt nicht


----------



## flamenko (26 Sep. 2016)

Von der Bettkante würde ich sie nicht stossen. Eher anders stossen aber lassen wir das lieber


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Da gibt es wesentlich schlimmere.


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Nee, irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

Nicht wirklich^^


----------



## wiggum (25 Okt. 2017)

ich finde die richtig geil ob ich wohl irgend ein problem habe:-/


----------



## Ducki (26 Okt. 2017)

Desiree hat irgendwie was, was mich heiss macht :WOW:


----------



## maturelover87 (2 Dez. 2017)

eine der geilsten deutschen frauen bin schon jahre verrückt nach ihr


----------

